# ssd upgraded to systemd high disk wait

## cmdic

Hi,

I have just upgraded my system to systemd and now I am experiencing very high disk wait on my ssd.

I ran an fsck-check, which did some stuff, but the problem remains. I also ran a SMART check, which was passed

Here is part of my dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> [ 1399.610764] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x7ffffc07 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen
> 
> [ 1399.610772] ata1.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
> 
> [ 1399.610781] ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:20:09:86/00:00:05:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 4096 in
> ...

 

The problem mostly occus while writing or attempting to open a file.

If you need additional information, please let me know.

best regards,

cmdic

----------

## eccerr0r

These errors don't look like software problems if you just upgraded systemd...

I'd look into hardware issues - check power/data cables.  Also, what SATA controller are you using (as well as kernel version, and what SSD?)

----------

## cmdic

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> These errors don't look like software problems if you just upgraded systemd...
> 
> I'd look into hardware issues - check power/data cables.  Also, what SATA controller are you using (as well as kernel version, and what SSD?)

 

Hi,

thanks for the suggestion. I have plugged my SSD into a SATA 2 Port and it is running fine again.

My SSD is: Model=Corsair Force GT, FwRev=1.3.3

SATA3-Controller: 0a:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9123 PCIe SATA 6.0 Gb/s controller (rev 10)

SATA2-Controller: 04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB363 SATA/IDE Controller (rev 03)

Kernel-Version: 3.9.5

I actually would like to use my SATA-3-Ports. Do you think it has something to do with the kernel version?

----------

## eccerr0r

Did you upgrade the kernel recently leading to the possible correlation between it and the slowdown?

I would think this should be regression tested fairly well and a lot of people would have run into this issue.  Then again I'm not sure how many people test Marvell.

I'm currently using 3.8.13 with the SATA 6Gbps ports on a Z68 and a H77, and so far so good, as well as SATA 3Gbps on JMicron and other chips.  I have not tried the Marvell controllers as I don't own them.

----------

## cmdic

Hi,

I have upgraded the Kernel to 3.10, but I keep getting the same errors. I think they occur less often, but they are there.

Here is some SMART-Data output, but I think the results look ok:

```
smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [x86_64-linux-3.10.7-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     SandForce Driven SSDs

Device Model:     Corsair Force GT

Serial Number:    1151820200000689087A

LU WWN Device Id: 0 000000 000000000

Firmware Version: 1.3.3

User Capacity:    120,034,123,776 bytes [120 GB]

Sector Size:      512 bytes logical/physical

Rotation Rate:    Solid State Device

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   ATA8-ACS, ACS-2 T13/2015-D revision 3

SATA Version is:  SATA 3.0, 6.0 Gb/s (current: 6.0 Gb/s)

Local Time is:    Fri Sep 20 06:30:32 2013 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:       ( 2097) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7f) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Abort Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (  48) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x0021)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   090   090   050    Pre-fail  Always       -       0/11931192

  5 Retired_Block_Count     0x0033   100   100   003    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours_and_Msec 0x0032   087   087   000    Old_age   Always       -       12108h+33m+07.400s

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       184

171 Program_Fail_Count      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

172 Erase_Fail_Count        0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

174 Unexpect_Power_Loss_Ct  0x0030   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       43

177 Wear_Range_Delta        0x0000   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       1

181 Program_Fail_Count      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

182 Erase_Fail_Count        0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   027   059   000    Old_age   Always       -       27 (Min/Max 18/59)

195 ECC_Uncorr_Error_Count  0x001c   120   120   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0/11931192

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0033   100   100   003    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

201 Unc_Soft_Read_Err_Rate  0x001c   120   120   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0/11931192

204 Soft_ECC_Correct_Rate   0x001c   120   120   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0/11931192

230 Life_Curve_Status       0x0013   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       100

231 SSD_Life_Left           0x0013   099   099   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

233 SandForce_Internal      0x0000   000   000   000    Old_age   Offline      -       31488

234 SandForce_Internal      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       3514

241 Lifetime_Writes_GiB     0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       3514

242 Lifetime_Reads_GiB      0x0032   000   000   000    Old_age   Always       -       5688

SMART Error Log not supported

SMART Self-test Log not supported

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

----------

## Schnulli

i had nearly same problems with a Marvel and a Crossair SSD, now using a H77 Board and it works fine, even on my H61 it works with this SSD

----------

